# Steam behind proxy



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 14, 2014)

I want to play CS1.6 ( and maybe TF2 too ). But I am at a restricted environment ( School / office etc.) which is behind a proxy. It has closed the ports used by Steam ( 27000,27015 etc.). Is there any method to make Steam connect ( if its anonymous) ? Or will non steam games be able to connect to IPs like 103.2.238.243:27015 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2014)

Steam doesn't works on proxy. but can work on VPNs. Not sure as I don't want to risk loosing my steam account.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 14, 2014)

But will non-steam apps be able to connect to IPs?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Steam doesn't works on proxy. but can work on VPNs. Not sure as I don't want to risk loosing my steam account.



Nope steam doesn't work behind VPN


----------



## hsr (Jul 15, 2014)

You can very well run Steam behind a vpn, no problems as long as the VPN is on your own server (never do it on a public aka free VPN, ever) and your server is hosted on a good, reliable, fast (and near to India) provider.

Now within an edu/office network this becomes different. Steam client uses UDP to communicate with it's servers which is stateless and requires an open port on the end of the user. If your connection is behind an _http_ proxy and you can only get connected to the internet through it (rather than just a gateway). Stop your search now and be sad. I've tried all the methods I can find to get it work, on linux as well as windows. If your local proxy is an _https_ proxy, you can use software like _proxifier_ to route your traffic through an open port. Even if you succeed in doing so, the farthest you can go is download and update games.Also, I am 100% sure that your ping will hit 400+ms once behind a VPN


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Avoid using Steam behind VPN. Dunno, but they might ban you.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

How to Find the type of proxy ? I also have same problem. I don't know whether it is http or https proxy. BTW utorrent also not working with proxy.


----------



## hsr (Jul 25, 2014)

Try setting proxy for only https, it will show errors or won't connect. Since torrent traffic doesn't work, it's a high chance to be an http proxy (mine was).


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

But I have used proxifier and steam was able to download games!! If it's http, how can proxifer work


----------



## kisame (Jul 26, 2014)

^Cause steam uses http(s) to downlad files.
Games themselves use UDP to connect to servers in multiplayer action.
At home:   PC-------> Default gateway------------> Internet
All traffic(including UDP) goes to default gateway from where it is routed to its destination.It is possible because gateway routes your traffic.

At Colleges/Corporate environments:  PC---------->Default Gateway----------> Proxy Server ---------------> Internet
Here, your default gateway will just help you to get to your proxy server.It wont route traffic destined for outside the local network.This is why you get timeout errors without proxy settings in your browser/application.

Playing is possible behind VPN but pings will be very high.So, CS is out of question.
However, games like Blur and Split Second(multiplayer racing) can be played.Again, pings will be high and cars will just appear and disappear before you but it is possible to complete a race.


----------

